# AC condenser shield



## oldman2 (May 16, 2011)

After replacing my AC condenser on my 2011 cruze because a rock hit it and put a hole in it. It cost about $700 to fix. I found out the 2012 Cruzes put a shield in front of the condenser to help prevent this from happening. the shield only covers the bottom half of the condenser. Has anyone put this shield on their 2011 cars and if so how mutch trouble was it and how was it done. The early 2012 cars did not have this shield. It looks to me that GM knows of the problem and they should fix the 2011 cars.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I would go back and raise ****. If it is an engineering defect that is corrected in 2012... GM should be eating the fix. There is no way a consumer should have to buy an AC condenser from a rock on a brand new, unmodified car. As the AC system is part of the emissions control system ( dont ask why it is ), that is a warrantied part until the useful life of the vehicle. Improper engineering design is not a justifiable reason to not warrant the repair based on California Air Resource Boards findings...

I would call GM directly.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

oldman2 said:


> It looks to me that GM knows of the problem and they should fix the 2011 cars.


They did. There was a TSB for this problem and it clearly stated to install the shield on non-ECO cars. It came out on 07/01/11.

2011 Cruze -- Supplemental repair required for HVAC condenser inoperative/replacement due to foreign material impact Do install the front bumper lower fascia center grille in addition to the condenser Do not just replace condenser Bulletin # PI0461

Sounds like your dealer's service department either is incompetent or they "tuna'd" you. Bummer.

Chevy Social Media Representatvies, are you there?


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

Can anyone here get us a pic of this shield on their cars and share it with us? Thanks


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Silver Cruze said:


> Can anyone here get us a pic of this shield on their cars and share it with us? Thanks


I think is it the blue part in this diagram. The rest of the parts are the shutter system the ECO uses. In theory, Cruzen with the RS option don't require this fix. I tried to include the picture, but it was too big for the forum software. Sorry.

2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco squeezes out fuel efficiency using air shutter system


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

So will GM put this on my 2011 LS for free if I request it? Or only if I've already lost a condenser?

And to the OP, your comprehensive insurance might cover the cost of repair if it wasn't covered by warranty.


----------



## RichBogrow (Jan 9, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> So will GM put this on my 2011 LS for free if I request it? Or only if I've already lost a condenser?
> 
> And to the OP, your comprehensive insurance might cover the cost of repair if it wasn't covered by warranty.


I have a 2012 2LT and there is no shield installed. I do not know if 2012s are supposed to have one or not. I called the dealer and told them about the PI, and that I wanted to be proactive and have it installed before there was a problem. They said that they would install one under warranty (although technically they are supposed to wait until there is as issue).


----------



## djwpar2000 (Mar 21, 2012)

I brought my 2011 Cruze in october of last year( Columbus Ohio) ... what a mistake. about six weeks ago I picked up some foreign material and there is a whole in my condensor. The dealership said $800 to fix sorry... So I called GM to ask them about replacement and they said Sorry...... would buy a donkey and ride it before I would ever by a chevrolet again. The customer service and attention to issues is completely disregarded no wonder people by foreign cars.... This my first new car not sure that was the brightest idea either. Guess i will be driving an $18,000 car without air conditioning until I can trade it off for a real CAR....


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

djwpar2000 said:


> I brought my 2011 Cruze in october of last year( Columbus Ohio) ... what a mistake. about six weeks ago I picked up some foreign material and there is a whole in my condensor. The dealership said $800 to fix sorry... So I called GM to ask them about replacement and they said Sorry...... would buy a donkey and ride it before I would ever by a chevrolet again. The customer service and attention to issues is completely disregarded no wonder people by foreign cars.... This my first new car not sure that was the brightest idea either. Guess i will be driving an $18,000 car without air conditioning until I can trade it off for a real CAR....


Two questions:
1. Who is the dealership in Columbus, OH that stiffed you?
2. Stacey, Isn't this right up your alley?


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

Ha. I have an early 2012 without the guard. Read the old posts about this and asked the dealer for an install. Only $400.00.
There are a few small dings already noticeable so until we can buy a proper metal screen to for behind the lower grill, DH hillbilly engineered a fix with cable ties (ugly) and black plastic gutter screen (invisible).
We went to the dealership on a Sunday and looked closely at the newer cars with the guard. It is a very thin looking piece of aluminum that does not look sturdy but maybe it would do the job of slowing down high velocity gravel?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

djwpar2000 said:


> I brought my 2011 Cruze in october of last year( Columbus Ohio) ... what a mistake. about six weeks ago I picked up some foreign material and there is a whole in my condensor. The dealership said $800 to fix sorry... So I called GM to ask them about replacement and they said Sorry...... would buy a donkey and ride it before I would ever by a chevrolet again. The customer service and attention to issues is completely disregarded no wonder people by foreign cars.... This my first new car not sure that was the brightest idea either. Guess i will be driving an $18,000 car without air conditioning until I can trade it off for a real CAR....



djwpar2000,
I would like to apologize for the inconveniences that you have experienced with your vehicle. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your full name, address, phone number, VIN number, current mileage as well as the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as being able to assist you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

i have replaced 3 condesers in 2011 cruzes last week alone **** our dealership stocks 2 of them seem very flimsy to me


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

My ECO condenser was beat up when I put the front mount on.. It's flimsy for sure.


----------



## paulbar (Apr 16, 2012)

Bought by Cruze new in October 2010. Like others on this site, went to use the A/C here in March 2012 and it would not cool the car. Dealership checked it last week and informed me I have a tiny leak right in line with the large air intake in the bumper, due to stone damage. Charged me $70.00 for the non-warrenty diagnosis - and that diagnosis being that I need a $700.00 condenser replacement on my 18-month old vehicle. I think SOME kind of relief is due me by GM. This is our household's third (new) GM vehicle in the last 5 years, and I strongly feel I deserve better than this.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

turned on my A/C for the first time since owning the car a few days ago... and being an HVAC tech it seemed to be a bit on the warm side. maybe ten degrees less ambient. i can guarentee if this is the issue i have they will be fixing this at no cost, i will raise **** at my dealer!!!


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I think is it the blue part in this diagram. The rest of the parts are the shutter system the ECO uses. In theory, Cruzen with the RS option don't require this fix. I tried to include the picture, but it was too big for the forum software. Sorry.
> 
> 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco squeezes out fuel efficiency using air shutter system


Are you referring to the blue grille looking thing? I have a 2012 built in February and I don't believe this grill is there. I need to check later. I definitely care about my condenser not getting screw up because roads around here are terrible.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Beaker said:


> Are you referring to the blue grille looking thing? I have a 2012 built in February and I don't believe this grill is there. I need to check later. I definitely care about my condenser not getting screw up because roads around here are terrible.


If you have an ECO, you should have all of the parts in that drawing. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah...you might want to send that info in a private message....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

djwpar2000 said:


> Thank you for your email I bought my 2011 chevy cruze in october 2011 from Bobby Layman Chevrolet in Colmbus Ohio curently I have about 10,550 miles on it the Vin number isXxxxxxxxxxxxxxX
> The name on the purchanse isxxxxxxxxx you for looking into this. Probably wont help but I do appreciate it. The TSB is PI0461
> 
> Thank You
> Jeannie Wallace




djwpar2000,
Thank you for this information. I have captured it for my records. I would recommend that you delet this post so your personal information is not posted on the forum. You are able to send me a PM (Private Message) with any other questions or comments that you may have with this issue. I will be in contact with you once I look into this more for you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

20126spdRS said:


> turned on my A/C for the first time since owning the car a few days ago... and being an HVAC tech it seemed to be a bit on the warm side. maybe ten degrees less ambient. i can guarentee if this is the issue i have they will be fixing this at no cost, i will raise **** at my dealer!!!




20126spdRS,
I would suggest that you do take your vehicle into your dealership and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to your dealership. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## tandysmom (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze purchased in October 2011. Last week driving home we heard a squeeling noise and then a puff of smoke or steam came from under the hood. Nothing looked abnormal under the hood but the AC wouldn't blow cold. I took it to the dealer (which here on the Big Island is a Toyota service dept) and they diagnosed it as having a hole in the condenser, wanted to charge me $123 for diagnosing problem and $995 to replace it! Needless to say, I was a little upset. Luckily the awesome salesman I bought the car from is helping me and I will get it fixed for free! After reading these posts I am going to ask for a shield to be installed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tandysmom said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze purchased in October 2011. Last week driving home we heard a squeeling noise and then a puff of smoke or steam came from under the hood. Nothing looked abnormal under the hood but the AC wouldn't blow cold. I took it to the dealer (which here on the Big Island is a Toyota service dept) and they diagnosed it as having a hole in the condenser, wanted to charge me $123 for diagnosing problem and $995 to replace it! Needless to say, I was a little upset. Luckily the awesome salesman I bought the car from is helping me and I will get it fixed for free! After reading these posts I am going to ask for a shield to be installed.




tandysmom,
That is great to hear that your dealer is taking care of this issue for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

This is whats on my wifes LTZ/RS. I can already see a few nicks on the condenser. This may stop some rocks but there will be some that make it through.


----------



## djwpar2000 (Mar 21, 2012)

HI Jim it was Bobby Layman Chevrolet on broad st here is Columbus Ohio..


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Spoke with a friend yesterday. He said that there is a new bulletin addressing this that came out this week. It has the part# if the shield to install. The condenser and the shield should be covered under warranty. I'm sorry, I don't know the bulletin number. I'd call Chevrolet for re-imbursement if you had to pay for a repair. They seem to know it's an issue now.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Ragin Cajun said:


> This is whats on my wifes LTZ/RS. I can already see a few nicks on the condenser. This may stop some rocks but there will be some that make it through.


Yeah the openings in the "shield" on my Eco are bigger than that. Stones the size of marbles can easily get through.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like GM is being better than Honda about dealing with unguarded A/C condensers. The Honda Fits were known for getting their condensers damaged by rocks, and the dealers hanging the owners out to dry with the full backing of American Honda. It was an $800-900 repair that all but a few lucky owners had to eat. Some were getting damaged with a few thousand miles on the car, and owners were having to shell out to have it replaced. 

I'd put some black pet-resistant window mesh on the backside of that shield, and secure it with black zip-ties. It's sort of *******, but it sure is effective at stopping debris!


----------



## tandysmom (Apr 17, 2012)

I received a call from the "warranty specialist" and she told me although the AC condenser is not covered under warranty they will be covering it under an act of "good will". Although I am happy that it will be covered, I think it's wrong to make it sound like they are doing me a favor. After reading this forum and seeing that this is an issue with design, there should be no questions asked and I should not have had to argue and put on the whole "unhappy customer" act. I have also asked that they install the shield so that this will not happen again. Whether or not they will is yet to be determined. I feel if Chevy knew about this problem, the cars should have been recalled and had the shield installed at no cost to the customer who thinks they are buying a car with "bumper to bumper" warranty.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

I haven't used the A/C this year so I just went out gave it a whirl and luckily It seems OK...put a digital thermometer probe into the driver side vent and got a temp of 44.5 degrees. Any one know what the temp should read?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Ragin Cajun said:


> This is whats on my wifes LTZ/RS. I can already see a few nicks on the condenser. This may stop some rocks but there will be some that make it through.


Its hard to tell in your photo, but my 2012 1LT RS(built in January) has the same plastic guard(behind the grill directly in front of the Condenser, touching it). It only covers the bottom 6-8inches, more specifically it has plastic strips that cover the tubes of the condenser(the important part). those fins need to be exposed to work properly & I have never seen any car that didn't get some damage to those fins over time. The plastic guard looks more than adequate, better than nothing my old 2004 Cavalier had. The Cavalier also had the more exposed lower grill opening the standard(non RS) cruze has. I bought the RS just so I got fog lights & the smaller lower grill openings(extra protection for condenser).


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

My LTZ/RS is a 2011. It has no other guards than what you see in the pic.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Ragin Cajun said:


> My LTZ/RS is a 2011. It has no other guards than what you see in the pic.


I thought I could see the Plastic shield on the bottom of condenser in your photo, now that I look closer I can't. I will try to get a photo later of what is installed on my car. Anyone know how to remove the RS lower grill so I can get a better photo?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Was able to get a few pictures even though its dark & I didn't remove lower grill. After looking though it seems this plastic piece leaves the bottom inch still exposed? Strange. Please ignore all the bugs,lol.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Diretoy said:


> I haven't used the A/C this year so I just went out gave it a whirl and luckily It seems OK...put a digital thermometer probe into the driver side vent and got a temp of 44.5 degrees. Any one know what the temp should read?


I don't know what the Cruze AC output temp. should be, but I just checked my '97 Civic and it's putting out 21 degree F air and that was not on recirculate. My '03 Protege is putting out 42 degree air, but it has never been recharged. I need to put the gauges on it, but I'll bet it's low on R134.


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Was able to get a few pictures even though its dark & I didn't remove lower grill. After looking though it seems this plastic piece leaves the bottom inch still exposed? Strange. Please ignore all the bugs,lol.


Nope, I dont have that guard. Wonder if I can get it from the dealer.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I asked my dealer if GM would put that shield on my Cruze for free and he said no. It would cost me about $125 if I wanted it.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I had the AC in my 2011 Cruze LT taken out by debris and my local GM dealer (contacted VIA "GM Customer Service" aka, Stacy here) replaced it on warranty. "GM Customer Service" is here to help with these issues so make sure you contact her via PM for any issues you guys are having with your Cruze. I got my condenser replaced and a rock shield added free of charge through warranty repairs and had my Cruze back to me in 3 days. Thanks Stacy!


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

My 2012 has it, my 2011 dont, i will ask my dealer to see if they will get me one before it takes out the condenser.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> I had the AC in my 2011 Cruze LT taken out by debris and my local GM dealer (contacted VIA "GM Customer Service" aka, Stacy here) replaced it on warranty. "GM Customer Service" is here to help with these issues so make sure you contact her via PM for any issues you guys are having with your Cruze. I got my condenser replaced and a rock shield added free of charge through warranty repairs and had my Cruze back to me in 3 days. Thanks Stacy!





silverram323 said:


> My 2012 has it, my 2011 dont, i will ask my dealer to see if they will get me one before it takes out the condenser.


If they give you any grief, Ask Stacy to look into it for you. It couldn't hurt!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> I had the AC in my 2011 Cruze LT taken out by debris and my local GM dealer (contacted VIA "GM Customer Service" aka, Stacy here) replaced it on warranty. "GM Customer Service" is here to help with these issues so make sure you contact her via PM for any issues you guys are having with your Cruze. I got my condenser replaced and a rock shield added free of charge through warranty repairs and had my Cruze back to me in 3 days. Thanks Stacy!



STUDLEE,
I am happy that I was able to assist you in getting your vehicle fixed! I am happy that you have your Cruze back! It's time to go out and enjoy it now! Feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I was working on my '97 Civic today and noticed that the grill opening is an open grid, much like the non-RS Cruze lower grill. The openings are large enough that I can stick my entire hand in them, far enough to nearly touch the A/C condenser. Yet, after 15 years, I've yet to have anything damage the condenser. Question is: is this a fluke or is this old condenser made of sterner stuff than that of the Cruze? Perhaps the air flow of the two cars is so different that it's not a problem for the Honda. Just a thought or two.


----------



## djwpar2000 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Stacey GM Customer Service contacted me to verify that they do not indeed fix the issue if the Air Conditioning condensor under warranty even though it is a DEFINITE design flaw in the Chevy CRUZE nothing I can do now except live without air conditioning until I can trade vehicle in for another one NOT A GM Product....Live and Learn sad thing is besides that nice car really like to sad GM dosnt value there customer Base enough to want to retain them. I have two friend swho love my car but wont buy GM now because of it going back to Hyundai nevr bought a foreign car before think I'll follow suit. Thanks Again 



Chevy Customer Service said:


> djwpar2000,
> I would like to apologize for the inconveniences that you have experienced with your vehicle. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your full name, address, phone number, VIN number, current mileage as well as the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as being able to assist you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

djwpar2000 said:


> Thanks Stacey GM Customer Service contacted me to verify that they do *not* indeed fix the issue if the Air Conditioning condensor under warranty even though it is a DEFINITE design flaw in the Chevy CRUZE


*WHAT????!!!!* So then, "Bumper To Bumper Warranty" is an oxymoron?


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

This is not good to hear what is going on with this Condenser. They must be making this item very cheap as to when a rock hits it. If so why GM did not place a screen mesh in front on the grill. And now even with there Bumper to Bumper warrenty if a rock hits the Condenser then this is not covered. They should have placed this shield on from the very begining. All of the other cars I have owned has the Condenser behind the Radiator not sitting on the bottom of the front of the Car with a sign on it *Hit Me with a rock I am at ground level*. Once my Cruze arrives which is being built this week I will be adding a fine screen mesh in front of the lower grill area as another protection even though it will have the shield on it.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I found out the MSRP for this is only $17 so I ordered one even though I'm a little mad at GM for not making it standard. I could see a few dents in the A/C fins so I'm going to put it on for preventive maintenance. Here's a picture. Apparently it is kitty approved.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I found out the MSRP for this is only $17 so I ordered one even though I'm a little mad at GM for not making it standard. I could see a few dents in the A/C fins so I'm going to put it on for preventive maintenance. Here's a picture. Apparently it is kitty approved.


can you share a part number?


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

djwpar2000 said:


> Thanks Stacey GM Customer Service contacted me to verify that they do not indeed fix the issue if the Air Conditioning condensor under warranty even though it is a DEFINITE design flaw in the Chevy CRUZE nothing I can do now except live without air conditioning until I can trade vehicle in for another one NOT A GM Product....Live and Learn sad thing is besides that nice car really like to sad GM dosnt value there customer Base enough to want to retain them. I have two friend swho love my car but wont buy GM now because of it going back to Hyundai nevr bought a foreign car before think I'll follow suit. Thanks Again


it is too covered under warranty youre dealer is lying.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

djwpar2000 said:


> Thanks Stacey GM Customer Service contacted me to verify that they do not indeed fix the issue if the Air Conditioning condensor under warranty even though it is a DEFINITE design flaw in the Chevy CRUZE nothing I can do now except live without air conditioning until I can trade vehicle in for another one NOT A GM Product....Live and Learn sad thing is besides that nice car really like to sad GM dosnt value there customer Base enough to want to retain them. I have two friend swho love my car but wont buy GM now because of it going back to Hyundai nevr bought a foreign car before think I'll follow suit. Thanks Again


_*BS!!! *_Contact your state Attorney General and the NHTSA. The response you got is crap. Depending on your insurance company (USAA would go to bat for you, for instance), let them know as well. Insurance companies don't want to pay for repairs for a design flaw. Unfortunately some will ding your rates as well.

If that doesn't work let your local media know. Many local TV stations have "troubleshooters" who bring this type of fraud to the public's attention. Yes, I consider this to be fraud on GMs part.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> _*BS!!! *_Contact your state Attorney General and the NHTSA. The response you got is crap. Depending on your insurance company (USAA would go to bat for you, for instance), let them know as well. Insurance companies don't want to pay for repairs for a design flaw. Unfortunately some will ding your rates as well.
> 
> If that doesn't work let your local media know. Many local TV stations have "troubleshooters" who bring this type of fraud to the public's attention. Yes, I consider this to be fraud on GMs part.


he shouldnt have to do any of that. this would and will be covered under warranty my friend works at a chevy dealership and said it is. man im sorry you had issues at your dealer stacy will get you taken care of and then dont ever go to that dealer again. tell your friends get the cruze but dont go there!


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> can you share a part number?


95927464


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> Well, our GM #95927464 "shield" arrived yesterday. Talk about "price gouging"! They want $17.00 for a 27" x 5-3/8" piece of molded black plastic!
> 
> It's just a series of horizontal 1/4" width slots in 1/8" thick plastic "grille" And, while it looks sturdy enough to handle/stop roadway debris _*bigger*_ than _*1/4"*_, anything smaller STILL passes straight through to that expen$ive aluminum condensor behind it.
> 
> I'm thinking about "backing" it with some wire mesh just to be $afe, but not something so "tight" that it hinders airflow.


The shield is designed to cover the tubes, not the fins. Damage occurs when debris hits the tubes, piercing them and causing leaks. The fins have to be uncovered to work properly. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I had it installed today when they did the belly pan recall. The dealeship didn't charge me anything for the labor. I don't know whether they meant to give me a break but I didn't ask any questions at the cashier. Yeah, it's trying to protect the tubes. The plastic itself covers the tube elements and the gaps let the air flow over the fins.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> I had it installed today when they did the belly pan recall. The dealeship didn't charge me anything for the labor. I don't know whether they meant to give me a break but I didn't ask any questions at the cashier. Yeah, it's trying to protect the tubes. The plastic itself covers the tube elements and the gaps let the air flow over the fins.


Yes. That is what I was trying to say.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I had it installed today when they did the belly pan recall. The dealeship didn't charge me anything for the labor. I don't know whether they meant to give me a break but I didn't ask any questions at the cashier. Yeah, it's trying to protect the tubes. The plastic itself covers the tube elements and the gaps let the air flow over the fins.


Do you know if you noticed any difference in the a/c working? Wonder if you or anybody else that had this installed has noticed a difference and that maybe it isn't cooling as good or anything.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Seems to be the same as far as I can tell for cooling power inside the car.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> Well, our GM #95927464 *A/C Condenser Shield *arrived yesterday. Talk about "price gouging"! They want $17.00 for a 27" x 5-3/8" piece of molded black plastic!
> 
> It's just a series of horizontal 1/4" width slots in 1/8" thick plastic "grille" And, while it looks sturdy enough to handle/stop roadway debris _*bigger*_ than _*1/4"*_, anything smaller STILL passes straight through to that expen$ive aluminum condenser behind it.
> 
> I'm thinking about "backing" it with some wire mesh just to be $afe, but not something so "tight" that it hinders airflow.


Does anyone know if this part fits on an RS package bumper?

Thank you!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It should fit any Cruze as it actually goes over the A/C tubs and doesn't hook to the bumper.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I can confirm the condenser shield (95927464) is factory installed on a 2013 LT. I was going to order it before I realized it was already installed.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> I can confirm the condenser shield (95927464) is factory installed on a 2013 LT. I was going to order it before I realized it was already installed.


Thanks for sharing and that is good to know. I had my dealer who has been awesome put it on when I had the splash shield butchering and looks like it is definitely better than having no protection.


----------



## PissedOffGMGirl (May 6, 2013)

No amount of apologies would make me ever consider purchasing another GM product in the future.. Here is what I have experienced since purchasing my 2011 Chevy Cruze in February 2011. 1. Warp roters that needed to be machined 30 days after leaving the lot. AC Condenser replaced due to hole.. Ended up with a flat tire and came to the trunk to use the kit to replace my tire only to find out that the kit was for the wrong car so I had to call roadside assistance and wait 1.5 hours.. Recall for steering wheel column bolt to be replaced, another recall for the heat shield to have holes put in due to an increase in fire potential for engine. Throttle body replacement and now once again, another hole in my condenser.. So please tell me once again how this is a wonderful car?


----------



## MyCruze (Jul 24, 2011)

Just had my '11 LT in for the AC Not working. Read the repair order and they replaced the condenser and installed the Shield. I took alook and sure enough the shield was added on. I know it was not there orginally because I found this thread a while back and checked mine and no shield orginally. Now I have the shield, but as mentioned earlier it doesn't cover the very bottom of the condenser which is odd. All was done under warranty, Have 32,000 + miles so lucky for me? it happened now and not in a couple months.


----------



## unhappycruzer (May 11, 2013)

Mine caught a rock too. 2011 was fixed by dealer under warranty , but was told it was "freebie", not normally fixed as warranty. No mention of shield. Ridiculous


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I was told by a dealer he was doing me a favor for fixing my car for half of what he quoted me. 

Nor did he mention anything about a shield.

What a joke and waste of my money. THANKS GM


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Farmboy said:


> I was told by a dealer he was doing me a favor for fixing my car for half of what he quoted me.
> 
> Nor did he mention anything about a shield.
> 
> What a joke and waste of my money. THANKS GM


And the name & town of that dealership is?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

unhappycruzer said:


> Mine caught a rock too. 2011 was fixed by dealer under warranty , but was told it was "freebie", not normally fixed as warranty. No mention of shield. Ridiculous


And the name & town of that dealership is?


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Roger McIntosh, Linwood MI

Is there something that I need or can to do before I return for the service. Or am I SOL?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Farmboy said:


> Roger McIntosh, Linwood MI
> 
> Is there something that I need or can to do before I return for the service. Or am I SOL?


There is a Preliminary Information Bulletin for this problem. See post #3 in this thread. The dealer should be able to look up the PI. It's been out since 07/01/2011.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks. I'll look into that.


----------



## Haselwa (Apr 30, 2013)

I purchased a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ in October. Just a few weeks ago while driving on the highway my A/C quit working. I called Carmax (where I bought it from) and they referred me to Joe Self Chevrolet in Wichita, KS. Joe Self found that my water pump was leaking coolant so they replaced it and the thermostat under warranty and said that that should fix my problem. When it didn't I returned to Joe Self, told them that my A/C was still blowing hot air and they told me its probably a hole in the condenser which I have since confirmed...

Its obvious a rock has torn a hole in the condenser, but Joe Self said that isn't covered under the power train warranty and they quoted me $780 to get it replaced! It looks like some of you have gotten the condenser replaced by Chevy? How do I go about doing this??? Thank you!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Call Chevy customer service.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

After a little research and calling I was able to get my insurance to cover this. Minus my deductible which is only 100 bucks.

We'll see anyways I have an appointment next Tuesday for the repair.

Only been here a couple weeks and this site has already saved me hundreds.

Thanks.


----------



## Haselwa (Apr 30, 2013)

Just got off the phone with Chevy Customer Service and they are requiring me to take the vehicle in and pay the $120 that my local dealership charges to get it "officially diagnosed." I feel like that is something that I shouldn't have to pay for because its an issue that Chevy has caused. Maybe a call to my local District Attorney's office for consumer fraud is in order. They create an issue with a design flaw which they then require the customer who just spent $20k on the vehicle to go in and pay an additional $120 diagnosis fee to get it checked for sure and then probably end up charging big bucks for the issue that THEY caused. This is ridiculous. This is the first and possibly the LAST Chevy product I will ever buy if this issue isn't resolved. There's no reason why I should have to go out and spend extra money for a problem that they created in the first place. My one year old $20k car doesn't have A/C. I have only owned Chrysler products up until this point and I have NEVER had any issues with them. I have a 16 year old Dodge Dakota with 130k miles that still has ice cold A/C.


Any suggestions? What should I do? Who should I call? What are my options?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Like the guy above you this should be covered by your insurance. Something(probably a rock) hit your ac condenser and damaged it. You will have to pay your deductible but it should be cheaper than the actual repair. 

Seeing how large the lower grill openings were on the cruze I opted for the RS package to slightly more protection(smaller lower grill openings). Heck even the ECO package with lower grill shutters should help protect the AC condenser from damage.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

For what it's worth, some folks with older Civics are doing a DIY with plastic gutter screen and black zip ties to close up the openings in the lower grills. My '97 EX had openings big enough to stick my entire hand in and touch the condenser. Due to luck or airflow, I never had a problem with the condenser.


----------



## Haselwa (Apr 30, 2013)

I checked with my comprehensive insurance and my deductible for that is $1k so I doubt it would be cheaper to try to get my insurance to pay for it. Besides, why would I want to possibly drive up my insurance rates for an issue caused by the manufacturer? I got a hold of my service manager last night and he will give me a free diagnosis so that Chevy customer service can get the ball rolling on this issue. He said that the customer service rep wasn't listening to him on the phone either, he said he told her he knew I had a hole in my condenser but she wouldn't listen. So now I'll have to take off work early on Friday in order to get my car into the dealership before the service team leaves for the day at 4... This is all become a huge inconvenience.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Comp. claims won't drive up your insurance rates. Unless you do it in excess.

I did receive my grill today to help prevent future issues. It's actually better than I expected.

Bottom fins were wacked from shipping but easily straightened. Once my car is repaired I will take an after pix.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I just looked my 13 Eco MT does not have this shield, I'm guessing they must think the shutters take care of potential rocks. Guess I'll have to order one for the new diesel. I'm guessing it does not have it either.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My 12 eco auto doesn't have it either and when I was chatting with my parts guy he looked it up and the eco doesn't show it.

I too, speculate the presence of the shutters reduces the potental of a puncture.
But, I also have given consideration to installing one.....kind of a 'Hedge my Bet' thing.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I looked at a Cruze Diesel last week and it has the ECO shutters.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Obermd, I was referring to the GM Rock protector shield, for the condenser.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - I haven't checked my 2012 ECO for the condenser shield. I would definitely expect the ECO aero shutters to help protect the condenser as well since these shutters are closed most of the time.


----------



## Haselwa (Apr 30, 2013)

Customer Service has completely refused to cover the cost of my condenser. I will be calling higher up the chain of command to complain.

IF YOU HAVE A CRUZE YOU NEED TO MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE CONDENSER COVER. This is a KNOWN problem (see S.I. Bulletin PI0461) that Chevy has failed to fix on even newer models like my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ.

Does anyone have a number I can call that is higher up than customer service? I know there has to be someone I can contact, if that is my county district attorney asking about the possibility of consumer fraud, so be it.


----------



## webby356 (Jun 12, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> djwpar2000,
> I would like to apologize for the inconveniences that you have experienced with your vehicle. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your full name, address, phone number, VIN number, current mileage as well as the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as being able to assist you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Hello,

I have this exact same issue and have been arm wrestling my dealer and Cal, a lady from GM.. Nobody wants to even talk about the shield to even put on my 2011 cruze to prevent the debris from affecting my new condenser once it gets replaced.. Yes, The dealership and Cal from GM both have told me also tough luck its my problem, both replacing the condenser & modifying so it does not happen again will come out of pocket. .. Can GM please stand behind their product that clearly has a engineering defect that in response they made corrective action to fix..
I have enjoyed 1 summer since I have bought my new cruze w/ airconditioning.. Never in my wildest dream would I have ever imagined this.. 

Please Help!

Thx,
Josh Webb

[email protected]


----------



## franklyndewitt427 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am new to this forum, after reading the entire thread it appears some folks had their issue fixed under warranty and some did not. My 2011 just started blowing hot a couple weeks ago and the first dealership "Edwards 280 in Birmingham Al" said it was road hazard and not covered, then I took to another dealer who said of course it is covered but then got a call today from them that the Edwards folks had made it such that they could not get paid for the repair so they would give me a deal and fix it for $550. I have owned Chevy's since 1974, currently own 8 (4 being Corvettes - 91, 92, 96 & 2013), never had an issue with warranty work in almost 40 years till now - is this how the new GM operates? Clearly not only should this be covered under warranty it should be a recall to get the protective cover. GM got a second life with the bailout it looks they are wasting this gift. Not sure what vehicles I will purchase in the future but it won't be Chevy. I will post all I can about this on FaceBook to let the world know how the new GM operates.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We're sorry to hear about this experience, franklyndewitt427. Have you already been in contact with Customer Assistance on this matter? If you would like for us to check into this further, please contact us via private message with more information (including your name and contact information, the last 8 digits of your VIN, and your current mileage). 

Sarah (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

franklyndewitt427 said:


> I am new to this forum, after reading the entire thread it appears some folks had their issue fixed under warranty and some did not. My 2011 just started blowing hot a couple weeks ago and the first dealership "Edwards 280 in Birmingham Al" said it was road hazard and not covered, then I took to another dealer who said of course it is covered but then got a call today from them that the Edwards folks had made it such that they could not get paid for the repair so they would give me a deal and fix it for $550. I have owned Chevy's since 1974, currently own 8 (4 being Corvettes - 91, 92, 96 & 2013), never had an issue with warranty work in almost 40 years till now - is this how the new GM operates? Clearly not only should this be covered under warranty it should be a recall to get the protective cover. GM got a second life with the bailout it looks they are wasting this gift. Not sure what vehicles I will purchase in the future but it won't be Chevy. I will post all I can about this on FaceBook to let the world know how the new GM operates.


So you know some people have gotten it covered by warranty yet here you are talking complete nonsense about bailouts and how many GM cars you own instead of the idiotic dealer you first took the car too. 40 years of warranty work with no issues gets thrown away because of one dealer's actions on one item? Did you even call GM customer service and open a case file or was your first action to make a post on here?


----------



## clrich (Apr 22, 2014)

Same thing for me.What an upsetting thing to happen.Why would I get it fixed to have it happen again.Absolutely a design flaw.GM says different.All he did with me was play word games.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

We just added the shield to my brother's '12 Eco while replacing the condenser due to accident damage. It didn't cause any issues with his shutters. I bought three shields for our three Eco's. One box had two shields in it, so I got four for the price of three.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a 2011 Cruze LS and my A/C stopped working. I went to the dealership and they said it was a hole in the condenser. They want to charge me over $800 to replace it. What I don't understand is that it is a known issue and GM has since then changed the design to have a guard on the lower part of the condenser. They even released a TSB PI0461 to take care of this issue. 

So at that point GM knew that, because of their design flaw, a lot of Cruzes would end up with punctured condensers, but instead of proactively dealing with the issue, they won't do anything until there is an actual issue. The dealership want's to charge me over $800 to fix an issue that could and should of been avoided if GM would of done their job. They want to charge me because I'm "out of warranty". It's not a question of being in or out of warranty it a question of GM standing behind their product and taking care of known issues and their customers. 

The dealership said they could do $400 + tax and I didn't like that either so I talked to the service manager and he called his rep and got back to me saying $250+tax. It's a lot better than the $800 but I shouldn't be paying anything.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Guess you should have only had one key on your keyring. Sorry for your bad luck with the AC condenser.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Guess you should have only had one key on your keyring.


Do you work at the dealership in Gan?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Take your condenser off and have it welded and then just recharge the system, maybe hundred bucks total. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

The service manager booked me in for 8:30 this morning, so I got there this morning and the service guy told me it would be about a 3 hour wait. After an hour I went for a walk outside and noticed that my car was just sitting there in the parking lot. At that point I'm a little pissed. I told the service guy that I just went for a walk and notice my car is still siting out in the parking lot after an hour. His reply was that the tech was working on another car. I then asked what was the point of bringing me in at 8:30? He told me he didn't know I was coming in at 8:30. I told him that his manager had booked me in. Then he tells me that he's going to try and get me a car, I asked the lady in charge of rentals and she had none. She came back and told me that they'd drive me home but the service guy wanted to talk to me. So I wait another 25-30 minutes and he still hasn't come to talk to me. So the rental lady, who was very nice, came over and told me that they'd get me a ride home. 

GM customer service sucks!!! I used to deal with another dealership about an hour away and had trouble dealing with them and I had to bring my car in 8 times to get something done correctly. Instead of dealing with that BS, decided to go to closer dealership hoping to get decent service. Nope. Didn't work. 

So now I'm waiting at home for a call to let me know if they're going to come pick me up or if they're going to drop off my car at my house.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> I had the AC in my 2011 Cruze LT taken out by debris and my local GM dealer (contacted VIA "GM Customer Service" aka, Stacy here) replaced it on warranty. "GM Customer Service" is here to help with these issues so make sure you contact her via PM for any issues you guys are having with your Cruze. I got my condenser replaced and a rock shield added free of charge through warranty repairs and had my Cruze back to me in 3 days. Thanks Stacy!


Job well done, Stacy! We love you all in the Ren-Center.


----------



## cruzegirl1971 (Aug 14, 2012)

*GM/Chevy is the worst company to deal with*

This is such BS! I have close to 100 pages of emails between GM Customer Service on my 2011 Cruze bought new, and 2 different dealers trying to fix an AC problem I have had with my car. I get condensation all over the dashboard when the AC is on. I drips everywhere from the top of the dash. It isn't even by the vents where the condensation builds...Multiple visits to 2 different dealers and no one can figure out the problem....going on 3 years now, and now out of waranty so stuck with the problem. I got in my car 2 days ago and NO AC. Huge surprise...Between the AC and the heat that smelled like antifreeze for 2 years before they came up with a fix, the whole heating/cooling system in this car has sucked. I should have exercised my rights under the MA Lemon Law, but I had too much faith in a huge company like GM that they could fix problems.

Now I learn that the condenser is the problem - leaking....From what I am reading most likely from a rock hitting a poorly designed car. Some people may think AC is a _*convenience *_factor but for someone like me, I depend on it. I have a health condiditon where I cannot regulate my body temp if it gets too high. I was so sick driving home from work the other day with no AC...now I am out of work for a day to get my car fixed and probably out of pocket a grand when all is said and done.

GM/Chevy is the worst company I have ever dealt with for anything. My next car will NOT be a Chevy. I tell everyone who tells me how nice my Cruze is not to by a Chevy or any GM car....

I also was back and forth several times about a breaking issue...Oh sorry we can't duplicate the problem. Waste of my time...Magically, poof! Finally a recall!!! I had 2 dealerships making me feel like I was losing my mind and there was no reason for me to be losing braking power. I have had it with this car and company. Worst decision/purchase I have ever made.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Sell it yet?


----------



## ag0602 (Oct 10, 2014)

I was greatful to find this forum after returning home from the Chevy dealer just now. My air conditioner isn't cooling and was told by the service dept that it would cost nearly $700 to fix "because a rock had put a hole in my condenser". Needless to say, I can't afford that! I just bought the car used from a dealer this past June. Any suggestions?


----------



## ag0602 (Oct 10, 2014)

Also forgot to mention that my car is under a "gold" extended warranty. Service guy told me "that didn't matter because a rock did it".


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ag0602 said:


> Also forgot to mention that my car is under a "gold" extended warranty. Service guy told me "that didn't matter because a rock did it".


No warranty will pay for road debris damage.....warranty is for defects in material or workmanship.....a rock thrown up by the vehicle in front of you is niether.

With that out of the way, you can, however, make this a insurance claim.....a road debris claim is a comprehensive claim.
As long as you didn't get suckered into a high deductable to save five bucks, this may be your only alternative to out of pocket.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## citrienchris (May 14, 2015)

Beware our 2012 at 78000 ks the shield that has hard plastic pip on back rubbed right through one of the tubes and destroyed the condenser! Lousy design!


----------



## citrienchris (May 14, 2015)

Also the after market condenser was C$140 and a little less for a recharge and it's a simple ten minute job to change!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I find it odd the 2015's don't have the shield and the lower grille openings are just as exposed as 11-14. Even with the eco shutters, my condenser still managed to take a few rocks.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

There is always the option to go to an aftermarket shop to have the condenser replaced, their labor rate is generally cheaper and they can get the parts as well.


----------



## CruzeRN (May 19, 2015)

Took my car into the dealer because the AC went out, the dealer called to tell me that it was from a hole in my condenser. When I mentioned the TSB PI0461, the dealer looked it up and told me that there was nothing they could do, that it wasn't covered under warranty, but they would correct the problem by putting the plate in front of the condenser. I called GM customer service and spoke with Ben, he told me there was nothing he could do and transferred me to LaTonya (district department representative). LaTonya was even less help. When I gave her the TSB # she basically told me I was an idiot and that it didn't exist and she didn't know what I was talking about. When I told her that my dealer was able to look it up and knew exactly what I was talking about, she just kept repeating "ma'am there's no recall on your vehicle for this, there's nothing I can do." I kept correcting her that it isn't a recall, but she didn't seem to want to listen. It frustrates me to find out from the dealer that the cost of the plate is $20. If I had known 2 years ago, when GM knew they had a design flaw, and been able to get it put on then, I would be able to void the $700 bill I'm about to have to pay. Let it be noted, however, that my dealer has been awesome and understanding during all of this and has helped give me direction on how to get assistance. Has anyone been able to do anything, or have we all paid our $700 dues to GM?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeRN said:


> Took my car into the dealer because the AC went out, the dealer called to tell me that it was from a hole in my condenser. When I mentioned the TSB PI0461, the dealer looked it up and told me that there was nothing they could do, that it wasn't covered under warranty, but they would correct the problem by putting the plate in front of the condenser. I called GM customer service and spoke with Ben, he told me there was nothing he could do and transferred me to LaTonya (district department representative). LaTonya was even less help. When I gave her the TSB # she basically told me I was an idiot and that it didn't exist and she didn't know what I was talking about. When I told her that my dealer was able to look it up and knew exactly what I was talking about, she just kept repeating "ma'am there's no recall on your vehicle for this, there's nothing I can do." I kept correcting her that it isn't a recall, but she didn't seem to want to listen. It frustrates me to find out from the dealer that the cost of the plate is $20. If I had known 2 years ago, when GM knew they had a design flaw, and been able to get it put on then, I would be able to void the $700 bill I'm about to have to pay. Let it be noted, however, that my dealer has been awesome and understanding during all of this and has helped give me direction on how to get assistance. Has anyone been able to do anything, or have we all paid our $700 dues to GM?


This pretty much...



Robby said:


> No warranty will pay for road debris damage.....warranty is for defects in material or workmanship.....a rock thrown up by the vehicle in front of you is niether.
> 
> With that out of the way, you can, however, make this a insurance claim.....a road debris claim is a comprehensive claim.
> As long as you didn't get suckered into a high deductable to save five bucks, this may be your only alternative to out of pocket.
> ...


Or this




JerTM said:


> There is always the option to go to an aftermarket shop to have the condenser replaced, their labor rate is generally cheaper and they can get the parts as well.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

CruzeRN said:


> Took my car into the dealer because the AC went out, the dealer called to tell me that it was from a hole in my condenser. When I mentioned the TSB PI0461, the dealer looked it up and told me that there was nothing they could do, that it wasn't covered under warranty, but they would correct the problem by putting the plate in front of the condenser. I called GM customer service and spoke with Ben, he told me there was nothing he could do and transferred me to LaTonya (district department representative). LaTonya was even less help. When I gave her the TSB # she basically told me I was an idiot and that it didn't exist and she didn't know what I was talking about. When I told her that my dealer was able to look it up and knew exactly what I was talking about, she just kept repeating "ma'am there's no recall on your vehicle for this, there's nothing I can do." I kept correcting her that it isn't a recall, but she didn't seem to want to listen. It frustrates me to find out from the dealer that the cost of the plate is $20. If I had known 2 years ago, when GM knew they had a design flaw, and been able to get it put on then, I would be able to void the $700 bill I'm about to have to pay. Let it be noted, however, that my dealer has been awesome and understanding during all of this and has helped give me direction on how to get assistance. Has anyone been able to do anything, or have we all paid our $700 dues to GM?


I don't suppose you were at Kendall Chevrolet about this problem today? I was waiting for some service and I overheard one of the service advisors talking to a lady about this exact problem. She left without getting it fixed and I'm kind of curious about the outcome.

I saw this thread a long time ago, and my fix was to buy a $6 aluminum screen and some zip ties from the local hardware store. I cut the screen to size and installed it on the backside of the bumper and have not had a problem yet. Bonus is the screen is significantly finer than the OEM plate they install, so it provides improved protection against rocks and other debris.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Justinus said:


> View attachment 147458


That screen looks great! When I was buying my cruze I decided to get the RS package since the lower grill openings were much smaller, heck I can fit my hand through the stock cruze lower grill! Not really an option if you want an ECO though.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sure wasn't a problem in my new 65 fully equipped Buick Electra that managed to sell for 3,000 bucks. Condenser was made out of copper and brass in a so called tube and fin condenser. Build like iron, did get stone chips, but a fin comb would handle these.

Then R-134a came along that requires what is called a parallel flow condenser and the brass and copper gave away to aluminum foil. When I heard about this condenser shield, my 2012 didn't have one, went to my dealer to get one, neither the parts nor service manage could find this shield. When I came in, said I will install it myself. Just a thin piece of plastic that snaps on flush to the condenser, and only protects the lower 5 or 6 inches.

Recall telling myself, this offers about as much protection as a shower curtain will against a 50 caliber bullet.

I see I have some stone chips in my front license plate, least that has some worth, even though I don't get a front sticker for it for 75 bucks.

I did study the inside of the front bumper trying to figure out how I could attach a plastic chicken wire grid to it. No ideas came to mind, so said the heck with it. Maybe I will regret this some day.

Would be nice to see what the inside of this grille looks like.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I have a 2014 cruze ltz should I be worried about not having a shield? I also was thinking about the mesh just like justinus just to be safe then mad after. thanks for a reply


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

bostonboy said:


> I have a 2014 cruze ltz should I be worried about not having a shield? I also was thinking about the mesh just like justinus just to be safe then mad after. thanks for a reply


I believe the 2014 had the shield.....you can check.......look into the lower grill area.
The shield is black plastic, about 4 to 6 inches tall, full width of the condenser.
It only shields the verticle tubes, not the fins between the tubes......it looks like fine plastic strips in line with the tubes.

For whatever its worth, wrenching for over fifty years, rocks puncturing condensers/oil coolers/radiators has ben a fact of life regardless of the material used and is not endemic to the Cruze.......stones thrown up by traffic ahead of you is a fact of automotive life......ask anybody who replaces windshields for a living.

I hate the term but, schimt happens, but unless we want to drive in reverse all the time most of us will have some stone damage at one time or another......thats why we buy insurance.

Rob


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

NickD said:


> Would be nice to see what the inside of this grille looks like.


The grill is attached by 7 zip ties strategically located to be hard to see. All of them are exposed, however. I couldn't figure out a good place to attach ties on the backside of the bumper. I didn't expect this to last long, but instead assumed it would give me time to figure out a better mounting solution.

Fortunately, it's lasted over 18 months and shows no signs of rocks or other debris getting through or even damaging the grill.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Thought about doing it this was, drilling side holes at the rear and holding the screen with what I cal cable tie-wraps.

When I installed my high efficiency furnace heard about birds flying into those PVC holes. To prevent this found of all things a rain gutter shield, black plastic like chicken wire. Took a 4 to 2 inch pipe adapter, drilled four holes in the periphery Cut off a half inch from the large end of it so could sandwich that chicken like grid inside. Been working fine for over five years now.

Did try chicken wire, the acids rusted out real quick. When asked by the HVAC inspector, why a 4", said that is four times the area, so can't say I am blocking any air flow. 

Though about using this stuff on my Cruze, but don't do anything while under the BB warranty, this is history. On other vehicles would add a fiberglass mess angled down, namely to keep insects out of the condenser. Large ones would drop off, but still plenty of air that could go around it. But not recommended, guess they want us to have a broken condenser. Never had over heating problems, small insects could be brushed off. 

Thought about this for the Cruze, major problem is no space, and even an attempt to mount one would require dismantling of the entire front end.

Could also ask a stupid question, why is this our problem? GM response of course, condenser damage is NOT covered under warranty. But there is sits exposed to all kinds of road damage.


----------



## bobdylan (Jul 15, 2015)

a hole in the condensor from a rock is covered under comprehensive ins... I am having mine reapaired as we speak...jmjohnson NC


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Does the gm part number [FONT=wf_segoe-ui_normal]GM3030285 condenser shield go? on the bumper or on the condenser itself. I have a brand new condenser here and that shield, but the shield is smaller (in width) than the condenser.

It is rainy and wet right now or I would try, but I was wondering if anyone new if the condenser shield just clicks on the bumper NOT the condenser itself lol. [/FONT]


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Dale_K said:


> I had it installed today when they did the belly pan recall. The dealeship didn't charge me anything for the labor. I don't know whether they meant to give me a break but I didn't ask any questions at the cashier. Yeah, it's trying to protect the tubes. The plastic itself covers the tube elements and the gaps let the air flow over the fins.


is it attached to the bumper air inlet right before the condenser or where? It doesn't connect to the condenser as I looked and it is much shorter than the new condenser I have sitting here.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Farmboy said:


> Comp. claims won't drive up your insurance rates. Unless you do it in excess.
> 
> I did receive my grill today to help prevent future issues. It's actually better than I expected.
> 
> Bottom fins were wacked from shipping but easily straightened. Once my car is repaired I will take an after pix.


This is much different than mine which is part number GM 95927464.
I am out of warranty and the dealer I bought it from is about 2 hours away. Just getting a verygood local garage to replace the condenser with the one that I bought and hopefully they can get the shield on. I am using the same part that Dale used. http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b199/Dale_K/condensershield002.jpg


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

WARNING! The gm official condenser shield part number "95927464." DOES NOT FIT all after market condensers. I bought my condenser on rock auto and it DOES NOT fit. Just a heads up...


----------

